# Rating system



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Always 5*s if they tip
4*s no tip but very nice with a fair over $6 
3*s bad fair and not very polite
Don't believe in 2*s

1*. 

Rude impolite. Makes you wait. Kissing in the backseat. (My car if anyone makes out it should be me) Makes a mess brings food or drink Plays with my radio. Tells me how much they love uber doesn't say thank you. 

What else am I missing. Help me drivers


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Wrong pin drop
Gives me play by play directions after telling them I know how to get there


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

T


OCX DRIVER said:


> Wrong pin drop
> Gives me play by play directions after telling them I know how to get there


Says tip in included. How much of tip do you ****ing think I'm getting on a $4 dollar ride?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

The rating system needs to change fast!!!!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> The rating system needs to change fast!!!!


Amen!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It's either 1 or 5.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

unPat said:


> It's either 1 or 5.


5 stars


----------

